# Nubian doe wont settle



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I Am having trouble getting my yearling nubian FF doe to settle. I have used 2 different bucks, both of which bred her. However, she still isn't pregnant. What can be going on?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What are her heat cycles? Every how many days for how long?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is she having normal cycles, or short cycles? Are your bucks proven breeders with kids on the ground?
Is she up to date on selenium, copper, wormings, and has good feed and minerals out? Is she a good weight?
Possible uterine infection?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the same questions..

It could be a few things... I had a doe that for the past two years has had a hard time settling.. Last year she didn't.. This year it took a while and we got some hormones from the vet.. I believe she has ovarian cysts.. The lute and cysterellion seemed to help her and she settled  so it could be a simple fix like that


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

She has silent heats. The buck I used the 2nd time was proven, and he successfully bred my other doe. She has been copper bolused, has minerals, and is fed good quality hay and some light grain. She has no infection and has been super healthy. The bucks bred her every 18-21 days. If I call my vet I just explain what is going on and request hormones? I really want kids out of this doe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Usually a doe that is cystic will cycle every 7 days or every 18-21 then recycle 5 days later. Her having a normal heat cycle makes me wonder if it is something else. Are you in a low selenium area? If so has she had BoSe?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Usually a doe that is cystic will cycle every 7 days or every 18-21 then recycle 5 days later. Her having a normal heat cycle makes me wonder if it is something else. Are you in a low selenium area? If so has she had BoSe?


With her silent heats it is really hard to know. I don't know if I live in a selenium deficient area. And she has not had a Bose shot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will agree that is how it normally is.. And I would rule out every other possibility.. 
But with my doe (the one I was telling you about when we were at your place Logan) she was going into heat every 21 days on the dot and nearly at the same time at night..I talked with my vet and he suggested we try that first.. 
If she isn't UTD on Bo-Se I would do that.. And then maybe talk to your vet and see what they suggest...


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the gel as sufficient?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Also.. Is there a way you can keep your buck and doe together while she is in heat?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Skyla maybe that is exactly what is going on with her goat also. Here the ones I have had had the off cycles but hey they are goats so ANYTHING is possible.  So glad to hear that your doe has now settled!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes the gel is fine but be sure your area is low before you give that as Selenium can be toxic if too much is given.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Skyla maybe that is exactly what is going on with her goat also. Here the ones I have had had the off cycles but hey they are goats so ANYTHING is possible.  So glad to hear that your doe has now settled!


That is so true! :lol:

But I agree on making sure nothing else is possibly going on too. 

Thanks!  we bred her to Cowboy so i am VERY excited to see what we get!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know if we are selenium deficient. I guess I will call my vet tomorrow and talk to him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is a map that lets you know what places are deficient 

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

So it doesn't look like my area is deficient if I am reading this right.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My vet is getting me a shot of Cysterlone (sp). Can u give me the basics of when I give it and when she goes in with the buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

When I used it, we gave the Lute, and 12hrs later we gave the cysterellion... And a few weeks later, she came into heat. Logan(Freedomstar Farm) had suggested I give her another shot of cysterellion at the first sign of heat.. 
But she told me that when we were at her place on a Saturday.. Sunday my vet office was closed (emergency only calls) and Monday morning she was in heat :roll: other wise I would have done it.. It was just too late lol! Gotta love how goats cooperate so well with your plans :roll:


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My vet said to give it to her IM then make sure she was with the buck within 60 hts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, hormones are IM.. I'm sure your vet knows more then me so I would follow their directions  
Mine just told me to watch for heat and breed her when she came in.. He never really have me a set time to look for..


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I gave her the shot today. She goes in with the buck tomorrow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Well she has been with the buck since she had the shot 5 days ago and nothing! I am getting frustrated. Now it seems like she isn't coming into heat at all. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can wait for a heat cycle, or you can ask your vet for some lutalyse and give her a shot of that, then give her another shot of cystorelin when she comes in heat on the lute shot.

Or you can start with a CIDR, and go with that protocol.


----------

